# Both partners posting.



## afab (Jul 28, 2015)

There ought to be a section where we hear both sides. Similar to what goes on at a counselor. I am sure it would be taken up since it would be a lot cheaper and one would get much better advice from many more people. 
There is the privacy aspect. But with some guidelines this can be overcome. Not to mention too many unnecessary facts. Like the exact ages of the parents and children.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Most people want privacy and don't want their spouses here. Those of us who do want our spouses here simply invite them and encourage them to participate. A new subsection would not improve participation from the unrepresented spouse.


----------



## afab (Jul 28, 2015)

I havent been here that long and I cant remember a post where both have participated. I would like to ask what percentage would you say it is. 
Why would anyone not want his spouse here. I am of course talking about those who seek a better relationship not a divorce.


----------

